# Hoyt Satori vs Tradtech Titan II



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

anthrope said:


> I am looking to get a 17" ILF Riser and looks like the Satori and Titan II are pretty much my current production options.
> 
> Just want you folks to weigh-in with your opinions before I pull the trigger. I have been shooting only 21" risers till now, this would be first 17" setup.
> 
> ...


I like the Titan so much that I designed shelf plates for it.














Dan


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Hoyt for me.
Just like it better.
A bit more weight and better balance at full draw.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

It's all going to boil down to personal preference. I have been shooting a 17" Titan for a decade now and I can't think of anything I would want in a hunting riser that the Titan doesn't have. 

I have yet to shoot a Satori but I have friends that own them and like them and I look forward to trying one.

I personally like the flat shelf over the radius shelf because I feel it gives me more options. When I want to shoot off the shelf (which is the way I shot my for about the first 8 years, I used a simple felt pad setup. It worked great, it was easily tuned, bomb proof, and I got very good arrow flight.










The last couple years I have been using an elevated rest with a cushion plunger and I like the fact that there is no radius there to get in the way.









Another thing I just learned recently is that the 17" Satori is not drilled and tapped for AMO accessories like a Kwikee Kwiver mount, so if you are planning to use something that requires that option, it is only available on the longer Satori risers.

KPC


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I like accuracy 21 inch for me.

Bowmania


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks much for your replies, gentlemen.

@Dan 
That's an interesting setup you got there in the first picture. Can you please deconstruct it for me?

@Belicoso
I heard that the hoyt tips back after the shot and needs a stab for trad setup. What's your take on it? I prefer risers that are bottom-heavy naturally. 

@KPC
Thanks a ton for the detailed response. Bang on with the felt pads. Cheap, replaceable and tough. I got what you're saying about the versatility of the flat shelf. I guess we could take the shelf out of the equation now. 

So, I'm limited to using only the 2-piece quiver on 17" Satori?


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Bowmania, i've read that the longer the riser, the easier it is to shoot the bow accurately. Are the shorter risers like the 17, and 19 inch pretty much for hunters trying to keep the bow short for ease of handling? Thanks, Lunger


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Im a long draw 31" here I definite enjoy the longer risers for this reason alone. IM shooting the Tradtech titan 3 19" riser. Really enjoy it feels great. Paired mine with Dryad Epic Limbs and its a fantastic combo.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

anthrope said:


> So, I'm limited to using only the 2-piece quiver on 17" Satori?


As it stands right now yes. There are a couple adapters on the market right now if you want to go that route.









http://www.treelimbproducts.com/store/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=197&zenid=83ba97f7jfhtgloklodod4ppi5


KPC


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

I like to think of it as: 
Short Riser + Long Limbs = Smooth Draw, Slower
Long Riser + Short Limbs = Faster
Short Riser + Short Limbs = Least Forgiving
Long Riser + Long Limbs = Smoothest Draw, Most Forgiving

Of course, the above is a generalization and there's a lot of other factors that come into play. The smoothness, for instance, depends more on your draw length and the kind of limbs you use. 


@SHTF,
Neat little setup. How do you like the feather rest? I've heard good things and bad things alike.


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

GEREP said:


> As it stands right now yes. There are a couple adapters on the market right now if you want to go that route.


No, thanks. I am not a fan of LEGO-izing my setup :tongue:

Well, that's +1 for the Titan.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Not being drilled and tapped for sight/quiver would probably be a deal breaker for me. Beyond that 'one' issue, both are fantastic risers.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

It's an adjustable shelf plate kit. As GEREP said a flat shelf gives you flexibility. 
The carefully taper angles of my shelf plates both side and base provide adjustments to different arrow shaft diameter and center shot. See Joe P video on Border's new Tempest riser.
Dan


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd stay with the Titan. I shot the new Satori yesterday at the shop... it's HEAVY! I've enjoyed the titans over the years and still have both models.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I currently own both and I prefer the Titan over the satori


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I own three Titans 

Great Risers 

I have not shot the Hoyt yet so I don't have an opinion 

From what I hear I'd stick to the Titan especially in a 17


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i have the titan 19'' and its my favorite ilf riser ive had, and ive had a lot, ive held the satori in a local archery, haven't shot it though, it was the 17'', felt great in the hands, im sure its a shooter, it will boil down to personal preference


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

Well, folks. It looks like Titan might be the winner after all.

But, How is the Titan II's balance though? I know the Satori tips back after the shot.


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

I have the 21 inch Hoyt Santoi and it is all that and more, Hoyt outdid themselves.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Both are great risers and I've shot both but my Titan is 19", not 17". I love the Titan and the Satori is also a great shooting riser. The Satori is heavier by a little, both have a forward handle, both balance similar. The Titan has weights you can add to the lower limb pocket to balance it better. At least I've seen them on websites. You can easily build up a shelf on a Titan so the radiused riser is a moot point to me.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have had both and much prefer the satori. But both are good risers.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

anthrope said:


> I like to think of it as:
> Short Riser + Long Limbs = Smooth Draw, Slower
> Long Riser + Short Limbs = Faster
> Short Riser + Short Limbs = Least Forgiving
> ...


yeah its a turkey feather rest. Love it. its a tough little sucker. I've shot thousands of arrows and still holding on strong. Even works well in Rain as long as you waterproof it


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Some zombie slaying with the recurve at the range










my walking dead Kifaru setup with the Trade Tech.


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

Sweet setup!

What limbs are those?


----------



## danshao (Feb 17, 2014)

I've shot my 17" titan for a while and just shot my friends' 21" satori today. The satori is heavier. The modular side plate and radiused shelf are definitely a plus if you like to shoot off the shelf. In fact it feels very much like a hoyt buffalo, in a good way.

The grip on my titan is nicer than the satori but I've got the jaeger grip so it's not really a fair comparison. Aesthetics wise I personally much prefer the titan for its simple, triangular shape.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Had both and I prefer the Titan


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

anthrope said:


> Thanks much for your replies, gentlemen.
> 
> @Dan
> That's an interesting setup you got there in the first picture. Can you please deconstruct it for me?
> ...


Not my findings at all, but I dont shoot my trad bows with a sling.


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

Here is mine


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Some nice rigs shared in this thread... I can't provide much insight on set-ups as I'm at the beginning end of trad bow hunting. Done plenty of hunting - just not with a recurve or flatbow. I have the summer to stabilize my form and should be good to go in the fall of 2017.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

The grip feels different on the Hoyt vs the Titan.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have owned a Titan III and many other nice ILF risers(Morrison, Dryad, Excel's, etc). The 19" Satori is the best hunting riser I have ever owned. I am no longer looking......


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Pretty hard to argue your point, Center. Lol!!!!! Lunger


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Center,
Im curious about your setup... 
Can you elaborate? 
Tiller, Brace height, nocking point, limb size and weight, arrow breakdown?

I ordered the 21 inch riser with medium 45# limbs... Cant wait till it comes in.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

19" Riser, 35# Long TT Blackmax 2.0's. Bolts 1/2 turn out from bottomed ~34#. Brace height is 8 7/8", shooting off the shelf with stock strike plate and no spacers. I am shooting GT Entrada 700's - Full length (30.5") 3) 3" Feathers, standard inserts, 125gr points (325gr Total Weight). They shoot at 175 fps at my 28.25" draw length. Since that pic I have added a short stabilizer and 6 arrow quiver. I have a set of 45# limbs ordered, figure I'll shoot them around 43# with GT Trad 600's full length with 145gr points when hunting season starts getting closer. Great rig, really enjoying it.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm no Hoyt fan but I'd have the Satori. Never was thrilled with the Titan.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

centershot said:


> 19" Riser, 35# Long TT Blackmax 2.0's. Bolts 1/2 turn out from bottomed ~34#. Brace height is 8 7/8", shooting off the shelf with stock strike plate and no spacers. I am shooting GT Entrada 700's - Full length (30.5") 3) 3" Feathers, standard inserts, 125gr points (325gr Total Weight). They shoot at 175 fps at my 28.25" draw length. Since that pic I have added a short stabilizer and 6 arrow quiver. I have a set of 45# limbs ordered, figure I'll shoot them around 43# with GT Trad 600's full length with 145gr points when hunting season starts getting closer. Great rig, really enjoying it.


Thank you for the info.. Will surely save me some time when I begin my setup!


----------



## davidflorida (Jun 21, 2012)

There are slide on quivers , selway and big jims are a couple that I know of could be an option .


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have the Hoyt 2 Piece 6 arrow quiver on mine. Secure, quiet - best bow mounted quivers I have ever used. Expensive new, watch for a used one in the classifieds.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

centershot said:


> I have the Hoyt 2 Piece 6 arrow quiver on mine. Secure, quiet - best bow mounted quivers I have ever used. Expensive new, watch for a used one in the classifieds.


Center how deep is it? The older one was really shallow for longer broadheads.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Not real deep. I use Bear Razorheads and the bottom of the broadhead sticks out below the foam ~ 1/4" about even with the plastic hood. Real long broadheads would stick out a ways. Would probably need to come up with some sort of skirt for them.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

centershot said:


> Not real deep. I use Bear Razorheads and the bottom of the broadhead sticks out below the foam ~ 1/4" about even with the plastic hood. Real long broadheads would stick out a ways. Would probably need to come up with some sort of skirt for them.


Same as the old one then. I was hoping they had made it a bit deeper. Thanks


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Tree limb makes one that is deep and has navcom rubber in bottom for dampning ..Comes in 2 pc or 1 pc..Here is pic with Landshark in it


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

Ahhh, poop! Just when I thought I had made up my mind, you had to jump in _centershot_!

Did you just say you like it better than a Morrison? What Morrison are you shooting? Please tell me more!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Forgot the name but it was a 15" laminated wood riser. Very high quality, nice rig. Of the risers I have owned, the SKY TDX 17 would be #2 behind the Satori.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think you could go wrong with either. Both have some good reviews out there. Personally, I wouldn't let the radius shelf weigh my decision on what riser to get. Not difficult to set up - off the shelf with the Titan.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Breathn said:


> Tree limb makes one that is deep and has navcom rubber in bottom for dampning ..Comes in 2 pc or 1 pc..Here is pic with Landshark in it


Thank you. Should fit my tiger sharks nicely.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

If you buy a Satori and don't like it, I am sure someone will trade you a Titan II/III for it


----------



## Grittybow (Apr 7, 2016)

looks like SHTF is ready for the Zombie Apocalypse, nice pack and quiver integration.


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

Anybody have a 21" Titan for sale?

So ilf dalaa has a a place among the 21" crowd.
If it was my only choice I wouldn't complain.
I'm looking for a sweet deal on one.
PMs welcome.
I buy stuff for my wife so it's available to me..
Lol


----------

